# is there variation of Swan lake of Tchaikovsky that is not so loud



## DenisAfanasyev (Jul 10, 2021)

i won't be able to fall asleep with this composition. i like bach's goldberg variations and chopin's compilation of sleep music. 
Also do somebody of you have a big compilation of sleep music? I ve heard some compilations on youtube but there s the same compositions in every video.
maybe i you can advice me what requests should i write to google to find sleep classical music which i did not hear(not the most popular sleep compositions).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you mean that it has a huge range from quiet movements to louder movements? You could take electronic files of it and attenuate the volume on the loud parts using a music editor software. Also can increase the quiet parts. Maybe all that is a simple command for leveling. I have taken the volume down on choral parts of some recordings just because choral parts just seem a lot louder and can become ear splitting.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Denis!
I do not know about full-scale sleep music compilations but I'm sure some composers can fill your bill. Depending on which music puts you to sleep (I'd prefer ambient electronic instead of classical music to lull me).
Does this sound like a good sleep-inducing music to you?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Tchaikovsky is a very emotionally turbulent composer, not suited for sleeping. I would recommend the more restrained style of the impressionists like Debussy, Ravel, Satie, and Faure.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

There are some discs by Karajan called ADAGIO that might fit the bill.
Or any collection called adagio or relaxing classics.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

If you want 'classical' music to sleep by, may I recommend Max Richter's Sleep.
The original composition is 8 hours long. But there is a shortened version of 80 minutes should you not be an insomniac.
Better then counting sheep!


----------

